# Deaf maltese in Texas



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)

she can be adopted throught puppymillrescue.com
she is on page 3 of adoptable dogs

Update 9/21/06

What can I say about this beautiful, wonderful, sweet little Maltese lady. She has got the best disposition of any dog I have ever had the pleasure of knowing. She gets along 100% with everyone and every pup. She is responding to hand signals beautifully and will watch when I come in a room to see if I want her to do something for me. She is playing every day with toys and with Foster Mom and has started following me from room to room. This is one loving little sweetheart. She doesn't like cuddling all that much, but she does like being near. Whoever pushes Josie's adopt button is going to be so pleased and so happy to share their lives with this precious little girl. Every day she is progressing and learning that she no longer ha

s to be afraid. Here are some pictures I took tonight after she got her weekly bath. She is absolutely gorgeous!!

If you have any questions whatsoever about me, please contact my foster Mom at [email protected] and she will be happy to respond.

I forgot to add I wanted to adopt her but she has to be picked up in Texas and I cant fly. Puppymill rescues adoption process is very long but well wroth the trouble.I pray someone here is this little girls mommy or daddy


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

What a sweetheart!! I hope he finds his forever home by Christmas.

My Daisy and Foster LuLu are both deaf. It sure hasn't slowed them down one bit. I'm just careful not to startle them. Other than that, life is pretty normal for them.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, she is just precious! Any idea how old she is?

My Petie, like so many older dogs, was deaf the last few years of his life. He learned hand signals and it never affected his quailty of life.


----------



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)

she is 4 yrs old


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I might know someone who wants her. We're in TX too. Are there more pictures? What does she weigh?


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

What part of TX is she in? 

My sheltie is deaf in one ear, therefore, she doesn't know where the sound is coming from. Just today we went around the house like crazies. She had gone out the front door when I let one of my kid's friends in. I had the garage door open so I knew she was probably there. I saw her and opened the door to call her name. She heard her name but thought I was at the front door. I followed her calling her name and the entire way she was making a bee line for the front door with me hot on her trail.







Poor baby. It makes her appear dumb, but she isn't at all.


----------

